# Meet the Kitties



## QuickSilver (Sep 24, 2014)

Clockwise from the top... Belle.. the Calico..... Carl...... Jack.... and Mitzi


[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/Cats010.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/Cats010.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2014)

Your cats are lovely QuickSilver, Mitzi looks super sweet, I like her markings. :love_heart:


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 24, 2014)

I think that Jack, Carl and Mitzi are related.  We have a country home in NorthWestern Illinois 7 miles from the Mississippi.  It is very rural.  We took these three in as strays when they were just kittens.   The cat population out there is limited.. they are all barn cats.. left to breed indiscriminantly.   Needless to say all mine are spayed or neutered.  

We adopted Belle from a shelter in Clinton Iowa.  She lost her home through no fault of her own due to a divorce.  She was 4 when we got her 4 years ago.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2014)

It nice they all seem to get along so well, I only have one at the moment.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 24, 2014)

Quick, your kitties are beautiful. I'd have lots of kitties if I had room for them. Then I could be a crazy old cat lady. Oh. Nevermind. I'm a crazy old cat lady anyway. There's only room for Tucker and me, though, and Tucker would raise all manner and sort of Cain if I moved another cat (or more cats) in.


----------



## Kitties (Sep 24, 2014)

What beautiful kitties! How were they all able to pose so nicely together?


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 29, 2014)

Kitties said:


> What beautiful kitties! How were they all able to pose so nicely together?




Luck and multiple tries


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2014)

Lovely. You must all have alot of fun.


----------



## Fern (Sep 30, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Luck and multiple tries


Amazing, they weren't encouraged with a little food,?


----------



## Shirley (Sep 30, 2014)

They are so pretty! I think Carl is the prettiest, though.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 1, 2014)

Shirley said:


> They are so pretty! I think Carl is the prettiest, though.



Thank you!...   Carl found us on a dark cold rainy night while we were out at our other house in the country.  I took one of the dogs out and heard a kitty crying like crazy.. but didn't see anything.  But when I opened the door to go in the house.. this little wet kitty came running in.  The area is very rural and dangerous for a cat.. he had no collar.. We figured he was from a litter of the many barn cats in the area..  We fed him as he was famished... and kept him..  The next day we took him back to Chicago, to a vet.. had him tested, neutered, and all his shots.  He has been in our house safe and sound for the last 3 years.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 1, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Your cats are lovely QuickSilver, Mitzi looks super sweet, I like her markings. :love_heart:




Mitzi is also from our other house.  One day a neighbor girl knocked on our door holding the tiniest kitty I had ever seen.. She said she found her in her garage and her grandma wouldn't let her keep her.. it was getting cold out and she was afraid for the cat.  So WE took her.. that was 4 years ago


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 1, 2014)

We adopted Belle from a shelter in Clinton Iowa.. She was 4 years old at the time.. lost her home due to a divorce.

Jack.. the kitty not looking at the camera was also an orphan. He was born in our neighbors barn. He was the only surviving kitten. We watched him all summer following his mom, mittens, around. One day we didn't see mittens with her baby.. but the baby was out alone. The neighbor said that mittens was shot by a farmer down the road and was dead on the bridge over the creek. Soooo.... Jack was the first cat we took in 5 years ago. He is the sweetest Tom... very affectionate and loving.. They all are.. except for Carl. He is loving, and enjoys being petted, but hates to be held. He sits on the arm of my chair and is happy just being there...


----------

